# Bolton Abbey Arch



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi

Now decided to go to Bolton Abbey C C site, anyone been ?

I know of the arch en route. I have google mapped it and the height restriction is ok but no width shown....anyone got through ? anyone who hasn't ???

DJM


----------



## ThePrisoner (Jan 13, 2009)

We got through with a bessacarr e695 a few years ago. That was 2.35 metres wide (7 ft 9 in old money).

My missus jumped out just to check though :smile2:


----------



## wug (May 19, 2011)

If you look on the CC website and go to the campsite details, then under Map it tells you about the Arch and directions to arrive: "The Site entrance is through double gates ahead. Bolton Priory archway has restricted width of 2.8 metres and height of 3.3 metres."


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I looked at the sites access details but did not see owt with regard to the arch.

Thanks for the info.

DJM


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

does this mean that there is an entrance which does not entail going through the arch? Love this area and would like to visit, but van wont go through that arch.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Hi Suedew

There is an alternative route through Embsey. it brings you in from the opposite side.

DJM


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for that it is one of my favourite places, and very close to where John and I met always thought I wouldn't be able to get the van on site though.
Will have a look at availability now.


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

Now there is a surprise (NOT) all weekends fully booked, will try ringing direct try for a vacancy in the next weeks


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Bolton Abbey is one of our fav places too.

I remember our last visit and we had a little too much motorhome juice and then walked across the stepping stones...carefully hahaha there was quite a long queue behind us !!!

DJM


----------



## patmyhead (May 23, 2005)

we have a Rapido A class this passed through the arch ok with the mirrors folded in :nerd:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

Mmm never heard of that one, will look it up! Sounds interesting.


----------



## chilly (Apr 20, 2007)

It looks smaller than it is. 
Busses can get through so I would think all but the biggest MoHo's should


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

patmyhead said:


> we have a Rapido A class this passed through the arch ok with the mirrors folded in :nerd:


We also have a Rapido Aclass and got through WITHOUT the mirrors folded!

Gordon

PS Slowly! :wink2:


----------

